# No news



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

Theres alot of news out there that we at this site are missing.I think the site needs an official news finder?  Just a thought? And no not me 
Peace, 55


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*I here ya 55. At one time we had a member named LdyLunatic that was doing all the news but she is no longer doing it. I'm sure there is someone on the site willing to be the news person. Come on guys and gals who wants to do it? *


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

ill be happy to do it : ) just fill me in on what i need to do and im on it


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

Bump?? Thanks Hydro!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> ill be happy to do it : ) just fill me in on what i need to do and im on it


*You have to search the net for MJ news copy it and then post it here in the news section. *


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

k will do


----------

